# Scary Tack-up!



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

Omg! I would of had my bf kill all of them then I would of sprayed Raid all around. Just to be safe. Bah, I hate spiders!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I almost fell off my chair laughing!!! Thank You! I needed that after a long crapy day at work


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh dear god i hate them... i probably would have just got on bareback!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanrider (Jun 13, 2012)

That was hilarious, I needed a good laugh! You tell stories well, please keep posting them.


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

Lol! Awesome story. I will check and double check my tack all weekend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Ewww creepy creepy creepy!!!!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Hahaha! Thanks for taking the time to type that out, despite living with the trauma of the experience!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

yuck yuck yuck yuck ...now i must shower as i feel all itchy from creepy crawlers ....i will be checking my shoes in the morning probably to now lol 

go investigate the whole trailer and make sure there is no more hidden nests ...but let your other half do the dirty work


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol. Glad you had a good ride after all that


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Thank you typing that up! Fantastic story... I do the same spider dance.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Haha, this happened to me about a month ago! 6 months without using my helmet or any of the stuff in one of my tack "boxes" (actually an old milk crate) and there were spiders everywhere - mostly baby huntsmen and garden spiders, thankfully (not poisonous and generally pretty shy). 

When I moved Brock into the stables last year, however, I was given a big wheelie bin (garbage and all) to use as a feed bin. I tipped most of the garbage into a skip, but the last few layers were stuck at the bottom and drenched in old coffee so I started yanking them out. First layer came up and about 20 full-grown and large juvenile redback spiders (our second most poisonous spider after the funnel web, and closely related to the black widow) scuttled out. I didn't have gloves on (silly me) so quickly snatched my hand out of the bin and started squishing as many as I could under my boot. I usually like spiders, but poisonous ones where I'll be putting my hands? No thank you!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gross! This makes me glad I keep my saddles in my bedroom.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

You are a really good story teller and that was very amusing. Did you ever think about writing a book? I walked around work one day with a praying mantis on my head and everyone was freaking out, but I can't stand spiders and mud daubers are worse. If that had been me I probably would have sold the trailer with the tack in it and started over LOL.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Mud dobbers? They sound kinda cute. However keep them over there------>


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So now the remaining spiders are in your house? Or your truck? :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would pay good money to see that limp wristed flailing dance.

Thank God the spiders werent black widows.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

You did better then me, I probably would have never touched the saddle again  
A few weeks ago I was in bed reading and a spider dropped down from the ceiling and just hung in the middle of the bed about 2 feet from touching the bed. My boyfriend was down stairs watching tv(or had fallen asleep watching it) and our 4 year old was sleeping in the room next door to me so I couldn't scream for help. I found a pair of socks on the floor which I threw at it(missed with each one) then I threw one slipper and missed. So I had either the other slipper or the book I was reading, I ended up lining the slipper up so it was almost touching the spider then throwing it. Yesterday I made my boyfriend go around the bedroom killing all the spiders(there were many).
Oh and then a few months ago I was in the shower when I noticed a spider at the far end of the tub, I jumped on the ledge and screamed for help lol.

Also wondering what mud dobbers are, I would goggle them, but honestly, it's almost time for bed and if I see something that looks like a spider I'll end up not being able to sleep!


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Ugh I have creepy crawlies now!!!! *cries*

I am totally going to be paranoid when I check on my saddle when I get home. It's sitting in my trainers tack room, untouched for months. Ugh. *shivers again*


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

This is the stuff nigntmares are made of! I ran into a huge black hairy spider in our shed, hubby was gone, had to call me dad to come take care of the monster!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I was cringing the whole time I while I was reading your post. What a nightmare! I am not a spider lover either. There are these large spiders that live in my shed and we have a healthy appreciation for each other. I can't seem to get rid of them so when I open the door I do a little 50 point inspection for them. I have never seen more than two of them at at time but I always feel better when I can actually see them than when I can't. When I can't see them I always envision them falling on top of my head and me dying a thousand deaths trying to get them off of me. EWWWWW!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always heard of the "mud dobbers" as "dirt dobbers" down in Alabama when I'm visiting family there. I think the alliteration makes it more memorable for me.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

When I got back up to the house I was shaking so bad, you would have thought I'd just come in from an ice storm! I told husband the entire story while I danced and jiggled for affect. His response?

You should have backed the trailer up to the house. Never leave it down by the barn, and why didn't you shut the screens?

Thank you for that very helpful insight my beloved man! That night I kept feelings crawling on me. All night. A piece of hair would fall across my shoulder and I would rip my t-shirt off and shake it. I kept smacking myself on the back to squish whatever imaginary monster was beneath the cloth!

Husband will be in charge of parking and unhooking and de-bugging the trailer today! Biggest priority, after hay that is...

When husband was in Afghanistan there was a wolf spider in the bathroom. I shut the door and shoved a towel under it so that the spider could not escape. When he called I told him about it and he asked if I had killed it. When I told him about the towel he just about blew a gasket. He talked me into taking this purple funnel shaped hand-held vaccuumed cleaner that we have into the bathroom and sucking it up.

So... My son and I eased open the door and poked our little heads in. Once we figured it was safe enough, we tip-toed into the bathroom while giving the husband a play by play over the phone. I found it! Above the toilet on the wall staring at me. As I moved closer it held it's front legs out in attack mode! I screamed! I squelled. Son screamed and giggled and yelled and hooped and hollared. I moved closer but the spider moved towards me! He raised those legs so high that his butt sat against the aqua colored wall of the bathroom! I screamed even louder but I managed to vaccuum that bad boy up!

When it was all over, I got a huge lecture from husband....


Yucky creepy crawlies...


----------



## chrislynnet (Jul 8, 2012)

Your stories are great, even with the extreme creepy crawly factor!


----------



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

ewww!! this reminds me when I was pregnant. I had just woke up and anybody whos been pregnant knows your bladder never stays empty so i went to the bathroom and sat on the toilet and what came crawling out of the drain in the bathtub? a brown recluse! I screamed for hubby! he came flying in and i pointed to the tub, he just laughed at me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jlondon (Jul 6, 2012)

That was hysterical thank you for a good morning chuckle. My dyson is my best friend for sucking up and letting them spin for several more minutes to assure their demise.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh my those are alot of spiders for sure 
I am ok with spiders but rats or snakes that is another story


----------



## Jlondon (Jul 6, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> Oh my those are alot of spiders for sure
> I am ok with spiders but rats or snakes that is another story


I agree on that anything that can move without legs and slithers gives me the heebie jeebies lol.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

farmpony84 said:


> His response?
> 
> You should have backed the trailer up to the house. Never leave it down by the barn, and why didn't you shut the screens?


They are always with the helpful advice - after the fact . . .


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Awww man I have to make sure we de-spider the house in Memphis when we go back. Definitely a spider infestation there last time I lived there. UGH I HATE spiders in my shower/bath tub.

We used to get these fat ****** spiders... They were brown and about the size of a nickel, but HUGEly fat, like a piece of popcorn. And they make webs across the entire breadth of the porch! Like you'd walk out the door, turn left, and there is a huge spider web acting like a wall in the middle of the porch! I used to get my husbands butane blow torch out and just set those MF'er's on fire!!!! And I felt much better after watching them boil and burn away the webs. I don't feel creepy crawlies after doing that. :rofl:


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I, too, am interested in the limp wristed bootie dance!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

traildancer said:


> I, too, am interested in the limp wristed bootie dance!


 
I do this when there is a bat in the house. It's happend only 4 times to me, hopefully it wont happen again


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had a bat in the house once too! I had to catch his freaky little but with a chinese food container and then released him into the darkness from wence he came!


----------



## chrislynnet (Jul 8, 2012)

Good for you farmpony! Bats are beneficial creatures but not inside the house! (I think they're kind of cute though.)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

bahaha farmpony be glad you werend in A-stan with him....they have these babies over there....










i cant really speak though...last saturday i went to the rescue and did the morning feed. we have some bigguns here too. and one of the crates i opened for one of the boarders had a little "baby" spider about the size of my fist just chilling out on the hay bale! i screamed, slammed the lid down and started doing the hop all the way up the aisle. all 12 heads turned to stare at me, then went back to eating...so i went and got the cherry picker and used the handle to whack the crap out of it! im pretty proud of myself.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

and just for your viewing pleasure....the source of my embarrasment last saturday


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^^Those are spiders??? So big, they look like crabs!!! OK, do they bite & are they poisonous?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

neither are poisonous. and nobody i know has been bit but im sure if theyre threatened tehy may try to take a chunk outta you.

the camel spiders (first pic) dont usually grow that big, those boys are just mutants. most of the guys there i talk to say theyre about the size of their fist or 2 fists.....
and the second pic. yeah they get to about the size of a baseball full grown...from what ive seen at least.


theyre creepy....

i remember one night on mids (8pm-4am) me and 2 other army guys and a few navy and airforce guys were out at the smoke pit...all of a sudden 2 of these suckers came racing under the shelter thing....

within a split second every single person out there had jumped up on top of the tables. screamed, whimpered or cussed. me and the other 2 army guys had knives and one guy had a flashlight and we scanned every inch of that place before anybody got off the tables....then we booked it back inside....nobody wanted to stay out there with those things and smoke.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

One for all you arachnophobes... (feel free to put me in a field of cows as punishment  )










The good ol' Sydney funnel-web. Aggressive, hairy, big fangs, deadly neurotoxin...my kinda spider.

Good news: I've never seen one hanging round a stable (they tend to leave them to the redbacks)
Bad news: They love backyard swimming pools :shock:

But for those of us who love our horses more than ourselves - the funnel web isn't deadly to any mammals larger than mice and rats, except primates. So your ponies are safe (might be a bit sore though). Red-backs, on the other hand, have been responsible for numerous deaths of horses, dogs and others.

Now, who wants to move to Australia? (I haven't even mentioned the drop-bears yet ;-) )


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Spiders, snakes, bats, etc, don't frighten me, but I don't go out my way to pick them up, but I don't do farmpony "scaredy-girl" dance either. Your poisonous creatures, no thanks, that does scare me. Doubt I could ever live a land down under, too many things with venom hanging about.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

That's true, waresbear - I'm really not bothered by spiders, snakes and the like (I actually looooove pythons) BUT unless I'm being very thick (not that unusual lol) I always kick things over before I pick them up, check where I put my hands and shake out boots in spider territory. And I never go into long grass because of the fact we have 7 of the top 10 most poisonous snakes, along with that lovely little critter the paralysis tick. And after seeing the recurring necrosis and ulceration my father experiences as a result of a white-tail spider bite, I even shake out papers on my office desk before handling them (I sometimes find them among my notepads or sitting in my empty teacup).


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> bahaha farmpony be glad you werend in A-stan with him....they have these babies over there....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sent me one. It's in this clear acrylic type of thing. So sweet of him, to send me a big, ugly, hairy spider!!!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

omg id pee myself....barn spiders do really scare the living crap out of me :shock: I am fine with snakes and any other kind of bug. ticks dont even really even bother me. but spiders...NO....omg never! you have given me the heebeejebies sitting here at work...


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Crazy way to sack out a horse. Last week I went to put on my boots before riding. They were on the living room floor where I kicked them off after my last ride before I fell in a heap onto the couch. I was about to pull the left boot on when I thought, _Wait a minute, why was the cat laying there in front of my boots._ I shook it and sure enough, a mouse fell out. It landed right next to the floor vent and in a split second ducked own the vent grate. I have rec room with a tile floor that is separated from the house. My daughter and I were talking one evening when a tarantula sized spider with yellow spots walked out from under my daughter's chair. Not wanting to kill such a magnificent specimen I was going to usher it out the door with a broom. As soon as I touched it about thirty baby spiders dropped off of it. The magnificent specimen instantly became a spider monster. I had visions of thirty grown up spiders piggy backing 30 babies and then 900 big spiders... you get the idea. Luckily there was a garden sprayer with insecticide just inside the doorway that I had used to spray the foundation and I committed spider infanticide. The momma escaped out the door and I never saw her again..


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

oh my that is a dramatic story lol that sounds so scary...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

eliduc said:


> Crazy way to sack out a horse. Last week I went to put on my boots before riding. They were on the living room floor where I kicked them off after my last ride before I fell in a heap onto the couch. I was about to pull the left boot on when I thought, _Wait a minute, why was the cat laying there in front of my boots._ I shook it and sure enough, a mouse fell out. It landed right next to the floor vent and in a split second ducked own the vent grate. I have rec room with a tile floor that is separated from the house. My daughter and I were talking one evening when a tarantula sized spider with yellow spots walked out from under my daughter's chair. Not wanting to kill such a magnificent specimen I was going to usher it out the door with a broom. As soon as I touched it about thirty baby spiders dropped off of it. The magnificent specimen instantly became a spider monster. I had visions of thirty grown up spiders piggy backing 30 babies and then 900 big spiders... you get the idea. Luckily there was a garden sprayer with insecticide just inside the doorway that I had used to spray the foundation and I committed spider infanticide. The momma escaped out the door and I never saw her again..


OHMIGOSH! I remember when we lived in TX, we had a HUGE wolf spider in the playroom, like the size of our small turantula (which we kept as a pet, his name was Sam). Anyway, back to the wolf spider, my brother grabbed a tissue so he could pick it up and throw it at me, but when he did, all these hundreds of babies skitter off of it's back! They went EVERYWHERE! I remember my mom coming in with this old vaccuum cleaner she had, it was like this box on wheels that pulled along a long hose thing, anyway, she sucked that thing up and I can STILL remember the sound it made! It was like this Schwoop and then a thump! 

I think TX is where many of my spider fear came from. I remember waking up and being face to face with a scorpian once. I went and told my parents and they were like, you're dreaming. Go back to bed. I was so persistent that my dad finally came to check and would you believe...? There was a scorpian on my pillow!


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

Haha. These stories are great. In PA we have some big ones, but I don't see them often. Im still careful when touching the lip of the water trough, or digging for things in the shed. We have alot of those house spiders that only come out after dusk under the eaves. Those things freak me out because they like the low rafters in my ponys stall. Your daddy long legs, wolf, the little jumpers (I think jumping spiders, the little ones that look like mini tarantulas are so cool), house spiders, some really cool thing that we call a "banana spider" here, etc. Nothing worse than going to get the sweeper only to come back to a missing spider.

That big thing in the second pic, does anybody know what its called. A few people referred to something like that here as a "fishing" spider. Named for how it catches its prey. Not 100% but it looks similar. We had those at my exs when I lived there. The first one I saw spanned the heat vent in the bathroom. Must have been 6 inches wide or so. A few months after that I opened the glass sliding door, and closed the screen, never looking at it as I walked away. Few minutes later, came back, texting on my phone, looking down. 
As I went to open the door I looked up, there was one. Huge as could be. With a big sack of babies on the screen. And they were squirming. I was gagging! It was on the INSIDE. I went outside and closed it between the glass door and the screen. Made my dad drive all the way over to scrape the babies off and light them on fire! Then I doused the big one in 409! 

I was so glad when I moved out of there! 

I did the limp wrist booties dance once. Over a large wolf spider carrying babies. I was about to throw a brick when I realized that I was wearing flip flops!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wolf spiders carrying babies are just plain icky! Scary, nasty, and gross. All at the same time!

Those big spiders above are called Camel Spiders. That picture was probably taken in Afghanistan.


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

Im asking about the other pic. The one posted with the camel spiders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank the dear, dear Lord that I live in New York. I generally don't mind spiders or such creatures, and I think they're kind of cool. But if there's one in my house, it's dead. 

We have a mildly poisonous species, sac spiders, that cause painful sores that are slow to heal. 

We also have the black and yellow garden spider.










Cellar Spiders:










We also have the brown recluse, which are not aggressive but have a potentially deadly hemotoxic venom (going from Wikipedia here).

And the northern black widow.

Other species as well, these are the ones that stood out most to me, though!

EDIT: Sorry if my post seems overly long but I never knew what species we had around here before and I thought it was interesting!


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

I love those yellow garden spiders. Beautiful colors. My parents always have them in their asparagus. I take pictures every chance I get!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok. Regarding that spider Cinder posted.

*MAKE IT GO AWAY!*

Omigosh. Heebie jeebies heebie jeebies heebie jeebies....


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

We have those yellow and black garden spiders as well. I finished bathing my horse one day and was squatting putting everything back in the crate we had outside. I happened to look at eye level in my postion and not even two inches from my face was this rather large yellow and black sipder. I was so startled that I went to hop back and my foot slipped out from under me and I landed on my bottom in a nice sudsy puddle.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh. I LITERALLY burst into tears when I saw the Camel spider. I **hate** spiders and am **terrified** of them. That being said, I probably shouldn't live in southern TX where there are garden spiders bigger than my fist and tarantulas hissing at my horse and I when we are trail riding... then again, the hissing part could have been my imagination. Do tarantulas hiss? When I see a spider, I am so terrified that I CAN'T scream or even move. If they start coming towards me, though, I'm gone like a flash of light! Thanks for thoroughly grossing me out... I'm going to take a shower now... :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

BarrelBunny, I'm pretty sure tarantulas do hiss! I'm also pretty sure that when threatened they like...release hairs/spines that cause itching or something? It's been a while since I've read anything about them :lol:!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

EEEWWWWWWW!!!!!! Thanks for THAT visual!!!!!! :shock: blech!!! :lol: thats so gross!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cinder said:


> BarrelBunny, I'm pretty sure tarantulas do hiss! I'm also pretty sure that when threatened they like...release hairs/spines that cause itching or something? It's been a while since I've read anything about them :lol:!


 
Now that was just plain mean!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hissing hairy spiders? One stomp with a foot in a work boot would quiet that creature!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

HA! Not gonna be MY boot! :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

this thread needs to stop now before i go into cardiac arrest from jumping up and down shaking my hands thinking "EWEWEWEWEW!"


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

OMIGOSH! I had to remove the poles from my ring over the weekend for my husband to mow. He is kind of a meanie head about that, refused to move things. I was rolling them all out of the way when I saw a black widow. She was really big too. My fingers are feeling all tingly while I write this! A black widow is the only spider that I can remain calm around and thats because I'm crazy scared that one of those ho-bags will bite my kid! I took a stick and very slowly I stuck it on her voluptious rump. I pressed down hard and fast. She made a crackling sound as her body burst and her insides oozed into a gooey mess on either side of the stick. 

There is NO WAY I could ever step on one with my shoe! Ew! Gross! Scary! and what if I can't find her remains? I would live in fear of retaliation for the rest of forever!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a feeling that my lunch won't taste quite as good the second time around... :shock: That's gross. That reminds me, though, of when my aunt and I took two horses and went camping in the middle of Hill Country a few years ago. It was super late and we had just finished supper, already dressed in our pj's. As we were going to our tent, I noticed a HUGE spider (the size of a BASEBALL) dangling above the entrance of the tent! I shrieked and jumped back, shaking all over. Judging by the cackles that started avalanches in some distant country, my aunt had already seen it and was waiting for me to discover it. After some teasing, my aunt grabbed a paper plate, and swung at the spider like she had a bat in her hands. When the paper plate connected with the spider, there was a dull THUNK, and the spider flew out of sight, lol! :rofl: The whole night I kept getting chills up and down my spine. I think the spider got the picture because it didn't come back. :lol:


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Lonesome ranch---Where THE HELL in PA. do you live, because I have never heard of spiders that big around here and I am gonna stay way far away from your territory!


----------

